# Eve Pearl Swatches



## crisanju (Mar 31, 2011)

I saw a thread for this a long time ago, but I couldn't find it so I started a new one because Eve Pearl products are really good
  	. 








  	Au Natural Palette 







  	Pretty in Pink Palette







  	Diva Palette




  	HD foundation in Light


----------



## crisanju (Jun 4, 2011)

Below is The Eve Pearl Emerald Eyes Palette









  	Below is the Velvet Eyes Palette








  	Below is the Sapphire Eyes Palette











  	The Ultimate Eyes Palette









  	Below is the Sassy Cheeks Medium Palette









  	http://endlessbeautytrunk.blogspot.com/
  	Check my blog for review


----------

